# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel:Je lichaam gezond detoxen doe je dagelijks met deze gezonde voeding

## FRANCOIS580

Je lichaam op een gezonde manier detoxen, ontgiften of ontslakken doe je niet enkele keren per jaar met peperdure voedingssupplementen, shakes of zelfs met aangepaste detox reizen naar het buitenland. Gezond detoxen doe je iedere dag met deze gezonde voeding!

Je lichaam regelmatig zuiveren is nodig om het te bevrijden van allerlei toxische afvalstoffen als gevolg van onze vele lichaamsprocessen en van schadelijke stoffen waarmee we dagelijks in onze leefomgeving worden geconfronteerd. Door je lichaam regelmatig vrij van alle giftige stoffen te maken zorg je voor een goede gezondheid en lichaamsconditie. Eens verlost van alle toxische stoffen en schadelijke onzuiverheden krijg je extra energie waardoor je barst van vitaliteit en verhoogt je lichamelijke weerstand aanzienlijk waardoor je beter bestand bent tegen ziekmakende bacteriën en virussen. Je voelt je na zo’n zuiveringskuur als herboren en je voelt je weer goed in je vel. Waarom zou je dan alle toxische stoffen de kans geven zich in je organen en weefsels op te slaan? Door je lichaam dagelijks te ontgiften door voor gezonde voeding te kiezen geef je deze giftige stoffen geen schijn van kans. Kiezen voor gezonde voeding is je lichaam extra verwennen!

*Je lichaam verliest zijn zelfreinigend effect*
Dagelijks brengen ontelbare toxische stoffen je gezondheid in gevaar. Zware metalen uit de lucht, restanten van pesticiden, de vele kleur- , smaak- en bewaarstoffen uit onze moderne voeding, lichaamsvreemde ingrediënten, luchtvervuiling, en giftige stoffen uit de schoonheidsindustrie dringen tot diep in ons lichaam door en brengen daar een verzurings proces op gang.

In de meest gunstige omstandigheden is je lichaam perfect in staat om zichzelf te zuiveren, maar deze toevloed aan toxische stoffen is zo groot dat het die belangrijk taak niet langer zelf aan kan. Eens zover kiest het er voor al deze giftige stoffen in zijn organen en vetweefsels te stockeren.

Een detox kuur stelt je lichaam terug in staat alle opgeslagen toxische stoffen af te voeren. Een lichaam in evenwicht is hiervan het uiteindelijke resultaat.

*Tijdelijke bijwerkingen*
Een zuiveringskuur stimuleert je lichaam om opgeslagen gifstoffen zo vlug mogelijk af te voeren. Om dat doel te bereiken moeten gifstoffen zoveel mogelijk vermeden worden en indien deze toch je lichaam bereikten, moet het in staat zijn die toxische stoffen tijdig af te breken en af te voeren.

• Tijdelijke nevenwerkingen van zo’n zuiveringskuur zijn:.../...

Lees verder...

----------

